# Maxima acceleration poor running issues, possibly fixed



## Jsta22 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have been having jerky acceleration, and hesitation or low power issues.. I replaced the maf sensor a couple times, including having the ecu reprogrammed, and it would feel fine a couple weeks... Then back to normal, slow pick up, hesitations and even low rom or idle stumbling.. I was going nuts changing coils out, cleaning maf sensor, changed spark plugs etc.. Everyone I spoke to swore it wouldn't be O2 sensors... Especially if i had no codes at all! Well, upon my own investigating. I had slow acceleration, lowered fuel economy, exhaust smelled rich to me, and it even effected the way the auto tranny shifted.. Seemed a bit abrupt, and lost power while shifting into next gear... I also on occasion kept getting p0430 code, or bank 2 precat innefficiency code..Over all, made me want to drive the car into a wall.....
Well, today I replaced both pre cat, or up stream 02 sensors.. That control air fuel ratio...
Drove car, and wow! What a difference!!!! Car had more acceleration and easier pick up, smoother shifting! Everything! 
I will say, that I will be keeping an eye on this, because every repair I ever did, that made the car feel much better at the time, slowly but surely wore off, and went back to sluggishness... But I'm praying it stays the same this time with this added power! It feels sooooo much better so far! The exhaust does not smell rich anymore (after the first 15 mile drive) and again, the power feels a lot better, tranny shift smoother too! Any ideas if this could have been my problem the whole time?


----------

